# Outlook 2007 w/Groupwise 7 server



## jbhardman (Feb 1, 2006)

Does anyone know how to get Outlook 2007 to work correctly with a groupwise 7 server? Outlook 2003 works fine (using the novell supplied outlook connector). Everything in Outlook 2007 works except for replying to messages. I get an error about the messaging interface caused an unknown error.

All new messages work, and I receive all messages. Just can't reply....


----------



## mlevy18 (Feb 10, 2007)

I get the same error. I've tried re-installing both Groupwise and Outlook. I also tried using Groupwise in both online and cache modes and it still didn't work. Like you said though, everything else does.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I do believe you need the Groupwise email client set up in your email settings per client.


----------



## mlevy18 (Feb 10, 2007)

Novell has an updated Groupwise 7 version that corrects the reply problem with Outlook 2007: GW 7.0.1 Interim Release 1 Multi. It's available for free on the support site at Novell. The large download file, gw701ir1m.exe, contains an updated Groupwise 7.01 installation.


----------



## jbhardman (Feb 1, 2006)

Great! The reply problem has been fixed. I upgraded to Groupwise 7.0.2 beta, and now my outlook reply works just fine. But I have another problem. Every time I open outlook, I get a message that says the Data Execution Prevention has closed the Microsoft Windows Search Protocol Host. Then I get another message stating that the Microsoft Windows Search Protocol Host has been closed. I get that second one about 2 times.

This problem only happens when I open outlook, and it happens about 15 seconds after I open outlook. If I never open outlook, I'm problem free.... Any ideas out there? BTW... Windows Vista Business is my OS.


----------



## Mahmoudk (Nov 2, 2007)

I have the same probelm with outlook and groupwise,
Does anyone have the solution
Appreciate any reply


----------



## xyandr (May 21, 2008)

I'm running groupwise 7.0.1 and am testing with Outlook 2007. I get the messaging interface returning an unknown error when replying, but also get errors when accepting meetings, and trying to mark all as read. Does anyone else have these problems?


----------

